# Review: Blackie Collins Spring assisted letter opener...



## Cruentus (Sep 9, 2003)

Here is a link to some that are selling on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2190669851&category=43335

Otherwise, search "Blackie Collins"

Here is the description:

"Brand new, Blackie Collins Speed Assist Letter Opener Partial Serrated Blade. Model BCPLS. This has the Patented assisted opening mechanism. Just start the knife open with the thumb stud, and it quickly pops open. There are no magnetic parts in it. Glass filled polymer construction, with beryllium copper springs. It can be sharpened razor sharp. It is extremely light! It comes with a black pocket clip, and a push button lock. Retail is $25."

I own 2; the serraded and non-serraded. This item is a little scary. It is marketed as a letter opener, but it is clearly not. It is a knife. It is spring loaded with a small copper spring, and made completely of glass filled polymer. This item will get through any metal detector.

My only critique is that it feel like it could break where the blade and handle is attached. So I question it's effectiveness after one use. It has a very sharp point, but the edge itself isn't very sharp. However, if the edged was sharpened, it could possibly last more then one use. The serraded edge is definatily a more effective buy then the nonserraded.

This item is good for protection in an area where metal detectors are prevailent. It could be a great equalizer against a terrorist, or a criminal if you got in trouble on a plane, or in a city building, or what have you.

The negative side to this is that if you can get your hands on this thing and get it through a metal detector, then so can a terrorist. This is a major problem I have. Plus, although I can get it through a detector, I'd imagine that this could cause me a lot more trouble then it would be worth if I was searched at the airport, and it was found on my person.

So, Not a bad buy, but I will be keeping this thing off the plane. I think that I'll stick to my improvised weapons if I ever get in trouble in the air, or at the airport.

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2003)

It sounds like it could break--that would be bad!


----------



## Parker (Nov 10, 2003)

I know that there is a whole lot of hoopla about the entire spectrum of non-mag knives out there.

IMO anything that can break is a liability, especially as it has really ONE application and seems prone to failure.

As I was going thru the San Jose CA airport recently with all sorts of people running back and forth thru security doors (alarms lettin us know mayhem was not imminent, the SJ-PD SWAT crew was conspicuous by their complete lack of response, TSA moops continue to hassle us about nail clippers as alarms go off) the omni-present electronic voices we telling us that ALL sharps were verboten on the plane, etc.

I had to smile as the TSA people looked really hard at my mini-mag light but pased completely by the dule purpose ice-picks I use to take notes and scribble idea down.

If you really want to get a false knife, take a hard look at the Lansky "The Knife" which is a plastic fixed blade letter opener for about $4, or AG Russell's CIA letter opener, which is almost unbreakable at $7.  I prefer a coupe of plastic ball-point pens as they are legal and really make a mess of meat if need be.  Moreover, you can carry on in your hand without causing a problem and unlike any sort of mechanical gizmo they are not prone to failure.  

Paul, I agree completely about the airport scenario, but IMO I have no improvised weapons, only me and whatever happens to be in my grubby little mits.  Two Bic Biro pens and a can of Coke will solve nearly any problem I can come up with on an airplane.  I can write a note asking for help and then drink the Coke


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 12, 2003)

This shouldn't be anyone's primary weapon!!!  Its pretty cool though.


----------

